# Why like whin you can REP?



## canniboss (Sep 26, 2011)

I think that I have made a couple very nice posts. (IMOHO). I have made posts that cover seedlings better than most and I got a rep point for it.  I have also helped people with questions and/or concerns and I got a rep point for that as well. I made a troll ass comment about getting AIDS from old mushrooms and I get like a million likes.... Not quite sure what my rant is about... but I'm pretty damn sure its a rant.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 26, 2011)

Why would they rep you for saying something like that? I don't get what you're getting at....


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> I think that I have made a couple very nice posts. (IMOHO). I have made posts that cover seedlings better than most and I got a rep point for it.  I have also helped people with questions and/or concerns and I got a rep point for that as well. I made a troll ass comment about getting AIDS from old mushrooms and I get like a million likes.... Not quite sure what my rant is about... but I'm pretty damn sure its a rant.


Rep don't count for shit bro,and whinging about not getting it is undiluted weak sauce


----------



## Beansly (Sep 27, 2011)

Idk what you're ranting about either...
Honestly I get more likes pwning noobs, and I get rep mostly when I help people.


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 27, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Rep don't count for shit bro,and whinging about not getting it is undiluted weak sauce


+Rep, hahaha..


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 27, 2011)

Quit crying about rep, its pointless...wow i get a little green tab under my name!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 27, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> Quit crying about rep, its pointless...wow i get a little green tab under my name!!!


 no you don't, you have two...


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 27, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> no you don't, you have two...


Oh, i know that i was just mocking him...


----------



## Jack Harer (Sep 27, 2011)

They're GREEN????


----------



## Fykshun (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's one for you - I don't even know how to rep someone.


----------



## canniboss (Sep 27, 2011)

I need a dislike button for you all. 
What the fuck is weaksauce and pwning noobs? You gotta be 18, no kids here.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> I need a dislike button for you all.
> What the fuck is weaksauce and pwning noobs? You gotta be 18, no kids here.


This ain't facebook nigga.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> Quit crying about rep, its pointless...wow i get a little green tab under my name!!!


+Rep back at you...but my rep carries AIDs, so...
"You have AIDs,yes you have AIDs,I'm really sorry to tell you but you have AIDs..." and so on and such.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> I need a dislike button for you all.
> What the fuck is weaksauce and pwning noobs? You gotta be 18, no kids here.


They're called "memes",Google that shit up and educate yourself...

But either way,moaning about not getting rep is sad,that easier to understand?
Im gonna specifically NOT ever rep you now cos of this weak-sauce thread.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2011)

I imagine "weak sauce" is a fairly new idiom for lameness.
In re rep ... I was kind a bothered about it when I first joined. As soon as I stopped worrying about it, rep began to happen. There 's a Zen aspect ... trying is counterproductive ime. Look at me now ... it's beginning to look like I wear a uniform on Darth Vader's ship! cn


----------



## canniboss (Sep 27, 2011)

I thought that I would get some for helping people with their problems. I didn't realize that I would get flamed and laughed at by a bunch of trolls.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

oct 2009 149 posts. how do you expect to even have any rep?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2011)

Harrekin, I went to Urban Dictionary and found this. It amused me sufficiently that I am now cleaning my Ronco Copy Pasta-Matic! cn



> 2. meme *639* up, *269* downhttp://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=meme#http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=meme#Used to give a bit of pseudo-academic gravitas to stupid viral shit.
> 
> A 'meme' doesn't have to be funny, provocative or even make sense. Most memes fall into one of three categories:
> 
> ...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

i should get some likes out of that..lmao


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> I thought that I would get some for helping people with their problems. I didn't realize that I would get flamed and laughed at by a bunch of trolls.


Canniboss, I didn't flame you and am not trolling you. 
As long as you labor under the conceit that rep is deserved, you will be unhappy. Approach it as a gift, a pleasant accident ... and not only will you have more success but you'll be in better spirits. People online have this uncanny ability to sense when someone expects approbation ... and it is pretty much a universal turnoff. I come to this place to take as freely as I give. cn


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> I thought that I would get some for helping people with their problems. I didn't realize that I would get flamed and laughed at by a bunch of trolls.


You should do a search for all the other rep whoring threads on here, and then you will begin to regret posting this one cos they never end well for the OP...


----------



## canniboss (Sep 27, 2011)

Why would I want to search for that shit? I come here to learn about marijuana!
Yes this thread was a mistake to start.... I didn't know you would be an asshole and post like 10 nasty comments. Just fuck off.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

i have more likes than he has posts...and he's worried about rep?


----------



## canniboss (Sep 27, 2011)

Pile on fuckers


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

Tough love is the best love bro...Grow a thicker skin and realise you posted this thread and you got your answer.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

come on ride da train, and ride it.


----------



## smokebros (Sep 27, 2011)

I think +rep is a good thing, but there are a lot of people with high rep that don't know how to problem solve a grow. I have definitely come across times where somebody with [][] is giving the right advice and someone with [][][][][][][][][][][] is completely wrong. At the same time, people with high rep are generally very helpful people who I go to if I have questions. My main gripe is that when people with low rep give me rep for helping, it barely goes up, if it all. When someone with high rep +reps me it goes up maybe 50 points. I guess my gripe is that I help out a lot of nubs to get them going in the right direction but it doesn't count much when it comes to "rep".


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

smokebros said:


> I think +rep is a good thing, but there are a lot of people with high rep that don't know how to problem solve a grow. I have definitely come across times where somebody with [][] is giving the right advice and someone with [][][][][][][][][][][] is completely wrong. At the same time, people with high rep are generally very helpful people who I go to if I have questions. My main gripe is that when people with low rep give me rep for helping, it barely goes up, if it all. When someone with high rep +reps me it goes up maybe 50 points. I guess my gripe is that I help out a lot of nubs to get them going in the right direction but it doesn't count much when it comes to "rep".


u can have some rep for that comment


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> Why would I want to search for that shit? I come here to learn about marijuana!
> Yes this thread was a mistake to start.... I didn't know you would be an asshole and post like 10 nasty comments. Just fuck off.


You want the rep? You can't handle the rep


----------



## canniboss (Sep 27, 2011)

Wiseguy, you have lots of posts. They are just all about UFC and free pipes and flaming people out. My 150 posts contain more info about growing than all the posts you have or ever will make.

And BWPZ you missed the point so completely its just sad,


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> Wiseguy, you have lots of posts. They are just all about UFC and free pipes and flaming people out. My 150 posts contain more info about growing than all the posts you have or ever will make.


you are a fast reader. read all 3400 of them that fast. you are my hero.


----------



## canniboss (Sep 27, 2011)

Glad we agree


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> Wiseguy, you have lots of posts. They are just all about UFC and free pipes and flaming people out. My 150 posts contain more info about growing than all the posts you have or ever will make.
> 
> And BWPZ you missed the point so completely its just sad,


Everyone has concluded that there is no point. What point did I miss? You can't just make a few helpful posts and EXPECT rep, it's something earned throughout time.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

"Your a jerk" was posted on my profile from the OP. It's "you are a jerk". Get it right!

I am a smart jerk also.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> "Your a jerk" was posted on my profile from the OP. It's "you are a jerk". Get it right!
> 
> I am a smart jerk also.


Or if you want to save 1 character you can go for "you're" too


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

This is the SECOND thread the OP has posted about looking for rep...

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/333266-how-do-you-get-reputation.html

In my opinion it's gone from weak sauce to fail-sauce now...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

Everyone other than the OP is getting rep..lmfao


----------



## canniboss (Sep 27, 2011)

I just want this thread closed and you two gone forever.
Jerks


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> Wiseguy, you have lots of posts. They are just all about UFC and free pipes and flaming people out. My 150 posts contain more info about growing than all the posts you have or ever will make.
> 
> And BWPZ you missed the point so completely its just sad,


I have 1270 points of rep...but I'd give you them all for a sandwidge and a joint...deal?


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> I just want this thread closed and you two gone forever.


Here's a tip for you. There is an ignore feature.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> I have 1270 points of rep...but I'd give you them all for a sandwidge and a joint...deal?


dude.. why you giving my points away?..lol


----------



## canniboss (Sep 27, 2011)

Done with this


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> Done with this


peace out. have a good day


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> dude.. why you giving my points away?..lol


You can never quite make a sambo for yourself as one made for you by someone else in fairness!


----------



## smokebros (Sep 27, 2011)

I think what he is trying to say (*canniboss*) is that he gets a lot of recognition for "troll type comments" or "witty, smart ass comments" but he feels he doesn't get enough positive rep for when he helps someone out. 

Here is my response. (*Canniboss*) I suggest you focus on separating yourself from others by providing intellectually sound suggestions and observations to people. You have been on this thread for about 2 years, but you hardly ever post, the odds of you getting a full 11 bars of reputation is VERY unlikely because like I said, _you never post_. When you create threads like this about Reputation it rubs people the wrong way. All I can suggest is stop posting in this thread and it'll eventually disappear in the archives of RIU; and begin posting informative material; you will see your reputation go up.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

smokebros said:


> I think what he is trying to say (*canniboss*) is that he gets a lot of recognition for "troll type comments" or "witty, smart ass comments" but he feels he doesn't get enough positive rep for when he helps someone out.
> 
> Here is my response. I suggest you focus on separating yourself from others by providing intellectually sound suggestions and observations to people. You have been on this thread for about 2 years, but you hardly ever post, the odds of you getting a full 11 bars of reputation is VERY unlikely because like I said, _you never post_. When you create threads like this about Reputation it rubs people the wrong way. All I can suggest is stop posting in this thread and it'll eventually disappear in the archives of RIU; and begin posting informative material; you will see your reputation go up.


I think the points the rest of us were trying to make to the OP (but he missed) were:

A. Rep points are stupid and don't count for anything (Iv gotten about 50 for this thread alone). 
B. Starting a thread about getting rep is lame
C. Starting a SECOND thread about getting rep is super lame
and
D. "Weak sauce" is a new way of saying lame


----------



## canniboss (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks smokebros, your the only one who actually read and understood my gripe. I know that I won't get lots of rep for my posts (it's just when I take the time to help someone with a specific problem and they thank me and everything clicking that star is the least they can do)
I find it really sickening that the trolls are taunting me with the fact that they rep each other for being trolls. When all I want is a little clarification about which is which. 
And there is nothing witty about being a troll


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> Thanks smokebros, your the only one who actually read and understood my gripe. I know that I won't get lots of rep for my posts (it's just when I take the time to help someone with a specific problem and they thank me and everything clicking that star is the least they can do)
> I find it really sickening that the trolls are taunting me with the fact that they rep each other for being trolls. When all I want is a little clarification about which is which.
> And there is nothing witty about being a troll


Hey I didn't start the thread, I just participated in it.

But have you gotten the message under it all?


----------



## canniboss (Sep 27, 2011)

Herrakin you were only trying to rain on my parade. You made NO points whatsoever. You sir are a troll.

And you did not participate... you tried (and did) ruinmy thread


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 27, 2011)

ALL I can say is does it matter what the little bars and points under your screenname say? Do you allow them to dictate who you are? psh. fuck those little bars and numbers.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 27, 2011)

he knows the terms troll but not newb or pwned

i call shill account


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> Herrakin you were only trying to rain on my parade. You made NO points whatsoever. You sir are a troll.
> 
> And you did not participate... you tried (and did) ruinmy thread


You ruined it as soon as you clicked the "Post thread" button bro.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> clicking that star is the least they can do)


 I understood perfectly. I posted comments that were without disrespect, with sympathy, and with (imo) good advice. cn


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Everyone has concluded that there is no point. What point did I miss? You can't just make a few helpful posts and EXPECT rep, it's something earned throughout time.


I think a rep give at4:20 should be worth more.


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 27, 2011)

The problem with the giving advice to new members who are strangers is simple, they are brand new on this site...have no idea what all of the features entail. Therefore, it would be very hard for some of these "new" members to give you +rep for your responses. Plain and simple, if you want rep include yourself in threads that are worthy of deserving reputation. Eventually your reputation will build, i have not been a member here for very long and i already have nearly twice as many posts than you in the 2 years that you have been a member. Involve yourself in some good threads and it will come around!


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> I think a rep give at4:20 should be worth more.


I agree, that was magical xD


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> The problem with the giving advice to new members who are strangers is simple, they are brand new on this site...have no idea what all of the features entail. Therefore, it would be very hard for some of these "new" members to give you +rep for your responses. Plain and simple, if you want rep include yourself in threads that are worthy of deserving reputation. Eventually your reputation will build, i have not been a member here for very long and i already have nearly twice as many posts than you in the 2 years that you have been a member. Involve yourself in some good threads and it will come around!


And the fact that new members will give you gray rep, which doesn't even do anything really.


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 27, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> I think a rep give at4:20 should be worth more.


+Rep...Like....


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 27, 2011)

It's all about putting your time in. It will come.


----------



## smokebros (Sep 27, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> And the fact that new members will give you gray rep, which doesn't even do anything really.


I never knew what that was about but now I do lol


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 27, 2011)

smokebros said:


> I never knew what that was about but now I do lol


I didn't either...


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

At least something good came out of this thread


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 27, 2011)

I just notice the title *Why like whin you can REP?

*


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol whin


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 27, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> I just notice the title *Why like whin you can REP?
> 
> *


+Rep to me for knowing how to spell...lmao


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> +Rep to me for knowing how to spell...lmao


Yeah, took 7 pages 

I didn't notice it, so I can't say anything xD


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 27, 2011)

Fykshun said:


> Here's one for you - I don't even know how to rep someone.


Click the sheriff looking star at the bottom of the post next to "journal this post"


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 27, 2011)

This thread has officially been jacked for learning purposes only, +Rep to that!


----------



## ohmy (Sep 27, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Yeah, took 7 pages
> 
> I didn't notice it, so I can't say anything xD


LOL must have been high like everyone else


----------



## canniboss (Sep 28, 2011)

Spelling now? You guys really really are jerks. Looking for anything, anything at all.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 29, 2011)

Want some growing advice? I'll gladly give some if you want it,but the rep thing is lame,ok?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

+rep whoring..


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 29, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> They're called "memes",Google that shit up and educate yourself...
> 
> But either way,moaning about not getting rep is sad,that easier to understand?
> Im gonna specifically NOT ever rep you now cos of this weak-sauce thread.


LMAO

I cannot believe this thread actually exists.


----------



## arsenal69 (Oct 2, 2011)

rep+ there you go


----------



## sworth (Oct 2, 2011)

canniboss said:


> Spelling now? You guys really really are jerks. Looking for anything, anything at all.


Gotta hand it to him there; touché!!
(Just read the whole thread, hahahahaha!! Cheers everyone! Other than that; I know nothing.)


----------



## loophole68 (Oct 2, 2011)

cannibos how many reps u got so far after starting this thread


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> no you don't, you have two...


3 now!! hahaha


----------



## Fykshun (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe more; I think i hit that star button someone told me about a while back - i always thought it looked a little like a sheriff's badge, and this thread is worth arresting.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> +rep whoring..


 lol I gave you rep for the post


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

lmao at this thread. seriously?! im going to rep as many of you as i can right now before i get all ADHD and go play COD


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

all i gave too much out..... damn you assclowns rep me NOW!!!!! or not its cool. ()()()()()()()()()()()(()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> all i gave too much out..... damn you assclowns rep me NOW!!!!! or not its cool. ()()()()()()()()()()()(()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()


 now we just need away to take rep away lol


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

whys that?????


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> whys that?????


 to take it away from the fat pig lol


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

what fat pig?


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

orca lol.........


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

ohmy said:


> orca lol.........


dont get me started..... how did she even get brought up?


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> what fat pig?





gfreeman said:


> dont get me started..... how did she even get brought up?


 you asked lol


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

ya but you said if only we could remove reps, i said why, you said to remove it from the fat pig, i said what fat pig, you said orca, i said, dont get me started how did she get brought up, than you quoted me, and replied i asked, but when in fact, it was you who brought up remmoving rep from orca in the first place........ im just saying.


**some names have been changed to protect those individuals we might be discussing. viewer discretion advised.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> ya but you said if only we could remove reps, i said why, you said to remove it from the fat pig, i said what fat pig, you said orca, i said, dont get me started how did she get brought up, than you quoted me, and replied i asked, but when in fact, it was you who brought up remmoving rep from orca in the first place........ im just saying.
> 
> 
> **some names have been changed to protect those individuals we might be discussing. viewer discretion advised.


 I was not trying to say names till you asked, now I forgot because I am high of why and have no clue what I am or was talking about lol, but have to say I wish on the forums that you could give people neg rep and after somany they would be gone along with there ip address blocked so they could not make another name to come back and troll the boards agin. some people just do not get life and have to post and cry about the dumbest shit out there ....my rant is over as I am packing another one and will have no clue what I posted in 5 min lol just like 1/2 the other jerk off's in this world .............peace


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

im not mad brah. im just as confused as you are. but know i see what your saying. lol. were high arent we?


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> im not mad brah. im just as confused as you are. but know i see what your saying. lol. were high arent we?


 couch cough what was we talking about ?.... damn spide mite's taste great tonight along with the mold...shit taste like shrooms and gets ya realllllly high


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 4, 2011)

Watercure that mouldy spidery bud,takes the "crazy" outta smoking it


----------



## ohmy (Oct 4, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Watercure that mouldy spidery bud,takes the "crazy" outta smoking it


 she is a small one.I will have her smoked up in a few days lol...Next year should be fun where the plant was with all the seed's that fell off lol. Light dusting of horse crap to seal it for the winter and see what happends in the spring  . one year I had mess in an area where stuff was seeding it's self lol. nothing like a yeard full of wild plants


----------



## virulient (Oct 4, 2011)

My green bar is longer than your green bar!







Just kidding mines tiny.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 4, 2011)

Bam . . . ..


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 4, 2011)

virulient said:


> My green bar is longer than your green bar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mines huge...but I'd still swap it for a decent sandwidge tho!


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Mines huge...but I'd still swap it for a decent sandwidge tho!


yes, who would like to make me a nice sandwich in exchange for my green bar


----------



## ohmy (Oct 4, 2011)

wish I had some fresh bread.....I will trade all the rep's I lost today from a thread getting wiped out for some good bread


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 7, 2011)

Bump for Rep mongering!++++++++++++


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;yUK5Qp4WPBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUK5Qp4WPBs[/video]


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 7, 2011)

Do you think Canniboss unsub'd his own post? You still out there Canniboss? There are not hard feelings man!


----------



## canniboss (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not coming back ever. And 2 reps.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 7, 2011)

canniBOSS

/Rick Ross


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 7, 2011)

canniboss said:


> I'm not coming back ever. And 2 reps.


What do you mean, you're back! +rep for putting up with all of our mockery.. Thank you for that!


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 10, 2011)

Is he gone?? People are harsh here, that sucks.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 10, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Is he gone?? People are harsh here, that sucks.


He meant gone from the thread


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh. Ok. That's not so bad.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 12, 2011)

Fykshun said:


> Here's one for you - I don't even know how to rep someone.



Ha ha, me either! How do you give rep, anyways?


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 12, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> Ha ha, me either! How do you give rep, anyways?


Sherrif badge next to "journal this post" at the bottom of every post.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 12, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> Sherrif badge next to "journal this post" at the bottom of every post.


The snake bit me! Thanks! and I noticed that report button too... mwah ha ha!


----------



## canniboss (Oct 23, 2011)

5 points bitches... and I lied.... Just like when I said I would save you for last.....


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 23, 2011)

5 points of rep? I got 911


----------



## Total Head (Oct 24, 2011)

i can't believe i just read this whole thread. the irony is hilarious, though. dude makes a thread bitching about getting rep only for dumb shit and it ends up getting him the most rep he ever got. who the fuck cares about rep? people act like it's their internet penis. they wanna make sure everyone knows it's real big. i've been here since '09 and i'm still not maxed out. some people get maxed out in a month. who gives a shit? you still gotta read everything to separate the facts from the bs, no matter how much rep the author has.


----------

